# Keyboard amp as a small "pa"?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I jam sporadically in buddies' basements but we do not have a pa. Really I just want to be heard while singing.

It seems that as soon as you go above "public address" systems (low watt systems designed for a speech or talk) things suddenly get very expensive. I won't get enough use out of a full on PA to justify any significant cash outlay so I am kind of stuck.



For my purposes, I wonder if something like this would work: http://www.lamusic.ca/K1-120-Watt-Keyboard-Amp-p/k1.htm 

It is 120 watts and, as a keyboard amp, should offer full range reproduction. Any thoughts or ideas on what to do?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> I jam sporadically in buddies' basements but we do not have a pa. Really I just want to be heard while singing.
> 
> It seems that as soon as you go above "public address" systems (low watt systems designed for a speech or talk) things suddenly get very expensive. I won't get enough use out of a full on PA to justify any significant cash outlay so I am kind of stuck.
> 
> ...


I have an old 50 watt Yorkville acoustic guitar amp that has a vocal channel. It's a cabinet that allows you to use it as a wedge or a straight-up amp. It is very versatile. I can use it for guitars and vocals and I've even used it as a powered monitor for our drummer. The modern-day equivalent is a Traynor AM-Studio which has a little more oomph than mine and is in the same price range as the keyboard amp - though it has less power.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

That should work fine. Keyboard amps are basically full range (though maybe not flat response) amplification and speaker systems. Played with a drummer who used e-drums and that darn near exactly Traynor amp to amplify them and it sounded great.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a Yorkville K2 keyboard amp and it's basically a powered monitor with a few extra bells and whistles. A great way to"bridge the gap" and prevent shelling out.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm going to have to disagree with everyone here. I have a keyboard amp and wouldn't even consider using it for vocals. Just give it a little time. I'd keep my eye out for one of the big heavy PA's that no-one wants anymore because their moving to a lighter system. If I can find a guitar player and get back out gigging, I would have an Yamaha EMX200 that you would love. Someone in Ottawa was selling a EMX300 (12 channel)
a couple of years ago that I could have had for $200. I almost bought it but I couldn't sell my EMX200 so I passed. The deals are out there.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I will sugest getting a small powred mixer ( old used and abused is fine as long as it works.)
Then look for 2 passive minitors .(thats what I call them but they are basicaly a box with a 12 or 15" and a horn.
THese "monitors" are sold everywhere.

MAkes for a nice little PA system that wont break the bank or your back.

G.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just saw this at L&M. Might be enough for your needs. Since it's at L&M you can try it out and see if it will be loud enough for you. Should be better than a keyboard amp for sure.

http://www.long-mcquade.com/product...ts/Mackie/SRM150_Compact_Active_PA_System.htm

Or watch out for Peavey XR600s. There's one in kijiji belleville for $450 although it has one output channel that;s not working. Which means you can probably bring the price down because of the problem with one of the output channels. Comes with speakers.

Another one to look for are Peavey PVi mixers.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmmm, this looks promising. I wonder if it is loud enough . . . 

Thanks,
TG



Chito said:


> I just saw this at L&M. Might be enough for your needs. Since it's at L&M you can try it out and see if it will be loud enough for you. Should be better than a keyboard amp for sure.
> 
> http://www.long-mcquade.com/product...ts/Mackie/SRM150_Compact_Active_PA_System.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Unless you are looking for a voice monitor in an acoustic only duo or solo act I think you will be disappointed with the Mackie.

This is a pretty decent small monitor/pa solution at a reasonable price http://www.long-mcquade.com/product...Yorkville_Sound/YX_10_Powered_170-Watt_10.htm

I have rented these a few times to be used as on stage monitors for a full band and they held up fine.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmm, although specs can always be hard to interpret or directly compare, this seems to offer a lot more power than the Mackie. Has anyone else used this Yorkville unit? Would love to hear some reports.

TG



ronmac said:


> Unless you are looking for a voice monitor in an acoustic only duo or solo act I think you will be disappointed with the Mackie.
> 
> This is a pretty decent small monitor/pa solution at a reasonable price http://www.long-mcquade.com/product...Yorkville_Sound/YX_10_Powered_170-Watt_10.htm
> 
> I have rented these a few times to be used as on stage monitors for a full band and they held up fine.


----------

